# Best wick EVER



## Paul33 (17/6/18)

Meet the latest rescue addition to our family 

“Wick”

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 14 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/18)

What a misleading headline. 
False advertising i tell you!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Andre (17/6/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> What a misleading headline.
> False advertising i tell you!


Well, he/she is cotton white and all fluffed out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (17/6/18)

How does it handle dry hits?

I assume you get a bit of spitback if you try.

And ps... welcome back stranger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/6/18)

You know you're a Vaper when: 
your pets and family members start geting names like "Wick", "Mod", "Tank"....etc

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/18)

Andre said:


> Well, he/she is cotton white and all fluffed out.


Is his first name John by any chance?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/6/18)

@Rob Fisher when he gets another cat,sure it will be Solarstorm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (18/6/18)

Id like to introduce my cat Clapton, Fused Clapton

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (18/6/18)

Christos said:


> Id like to introduce my cat Clapton, Fused Clapton


Licensed to purr

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (18/6/18)

Awww what a cutie! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

